# Best CC in a Churchill or DC size?



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Lately, I have been getting into bigger size cigars. What do you guys suggest I pick up? I'm interested in either Partagas Lusitanias, Bolivar Gigantes or RA Gigantes. Sound off


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Made in Dade said:


> Lately, I have been getting into bigger size cigars. What do you guys suggest I pick up? I'm interested in either Partagas Lusitanias, Bolivar Gigantes or RA Gigantes. Sound off


I suggest you get a sampler of DCs, and see what you like best.

:w


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Methinks you'll get a variety of feedback on this one...

If I was buying one box of the C-hill/DC size and price was a consideration, my list of priorities would be:

1. Parti Churchill DeLuxe
2. VRDA
3. Punch DC
4. Upmann Monarch
5. SLR Churchills

With cost being less of a consideration, I'd add Sir Winston's and Cohiba Esplendido's to the list. I like stronger cigars, and all of the above can offer an abundance of flavor. That said, I haven't tried an '06 Esplendido yet, but if they're as wonderful as the other '06 Cohiba's I've tried, that may be the box to get if you can only get one.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

RAG!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RA Gigantes are an excellent cigar.

I had a 2002 this past weekend that was pure bliss. :ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

DC: RAG
Churchill: SW


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The only one I had was the Party Lusitania.... I loved it!! :dr


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I love Lusi!:ss Next would be the Punch Churchill with some age...yum! I also enjoy a nice Davi Dom but I digress....I also like DA's with age on em. Those are pretty much it for me. A really really good HDM DC is not bad smoke either. I like the DC's for football games bc they smoke long long time, and they are mild enough that if while yelling, cursing and I accidently inhale, I won't die! lol


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Lately, I have been getting into bigger size cigars. What do you guys suggest I pick up? I'm interested in either Partagas Lusitanias, Bolivar Gigantes or RA Gigantes. Sound off


Mikey,
If you want milder, go with the Lusis - love them.
If you want more of a punch, the Bolis - love them.
Never had the RA Gigantes.
Love the VR Don Alejandros.
I love them all man!!!
I am a slut I tell you!:r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

1. Upmann Monarch or Sir Winston
2. Monte A (I know it's a little longer)
3. Cohiba Esplendido
4. R&J Churchill Tubo

Any of these are winners. Lusi's with age are nice too, but several have already mentioned them.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the Lusi's, but I also love the RyJ Churchill Tubo - a really great taste whose profile is a bit different than the standard CC profile IMHO...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

SLR DC
H. Upmann SW
Boli CG


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

partagas lusitania hands down


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I really like SLR Churchills.

I rarely smoke the larger formats though, so my opinion may mean less than most.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I smoke a lot of this size format. I like the Boli CG's incab selection. Have some 98's and 02's and both are fantastic. Probably the strongest C-Hill in current production. Esplendidos is a great cigar, but not worth smoking under 5 years old. Sir Winston is a killer C-Hill, but again if you can't find 03's or earlier not ready to smoke yet. 

For DC's I like Punch in cabs a lot. Very woodsy and chocolatey. RAG's are good also, but a bit milder than the Punch. They don't work after dinner IMO. My current fav for a large smoke is the 01 SC El Morros. Very rich and full bodied. It's kind of a strange size not really a DC or C-Hill.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Cabinet selection Punch DC and Boli CG.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I'll plug a few that don't get as much hype: Sancho Panza CG and both offerings from SLR. Great flavors, atypical, extremely tasty.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

croatan said:


> Well, I'll plug a few that don't get as much hype: Sancho Panza CG and both offerings from SLR. Great flavors, atypical, extremely tasty.


:tpd:Should have mentioned the Sancho CG, maybe my favorite of all.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good advice here by all. If the Party Lusis are mild, I might pass on those.
I have had many Boli Gigantes and I love those, so I might pull the trigger. I am also interested in trying the H. Upmann Sir Winston. Keep up the suggestions. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Good advice here by all. If the Party Lusis are mild, I might pass on those.
> I have had many Boli Gigantes and I love those, so I might pull the trigger. I am also interested in trying the H. Upmann Sir Winston. Keep up the suggestions. :ss


I forgot.......one of my faves......the R&J Churchill.....a classic! I had a few from the late '90's that were awesome, but the '06's were pretty damn tasy as well!!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure there is a bad Churchill or DC. Finding time to smoke them is a different story..


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

SLR Churchill
RAGDC


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I forgot.......one of my faves......the R&J Churchill.....a classic! I had a few from the late '90's that were awesome, but the '06's were pretty damn tasy as well!!


I'm you you on that one brother. :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I forgot.......one of my faves......the R&J Churchill.....a classic! I had a few from the late '90's that were awesome, but the '06's were pretty damn tasy as well!!


:tpd: The RYJ is a great cigar. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, I guess it depends if you mean "the best" or "the best current production / currently available" I'll assume the latter, and say that my favorites are the Bolivar CG in cabs and the Cohiba Esplendido (both with at least 7 years) for churchills and the Lusitania cabinets for DCs. JMHO, though.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I forgot.......one of my faves......the R&J Churchill.....a classic! I had a few from the late '90's that were awesome, but the '06's were pretty damn tasy as well!!


Slaps forehead! ME TOO! I LOVE the tubos from the early 80s....drool drool drool! Those are my absolute all time favorite followed by the Prince of Wales with age (70's ) :ss


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

My suggestion is to get a sampler of either the DC or Churchill and decide for yourself. 

Case in point-I hate SLR "A"'s, but the SLR Churchill is awesome!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Not much love for the Romeo Churchill. To me that is the tops.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Danbreeze said:


> My suggestion is to get a sampler of either the DC or Churchill and decide for yourself.
> 
> Case in point-I hate SLR "A"'s, but the SLR Churchill is awesome!


Funny, I'm the exact opposite. I have never been impressed with the SLR C-Hill, and find it bland and boring. On the other hand love the Serie A. I Don't really have any Cuban cigars I hate just some I like more than others. The much touted SLR DC never really grabbed me either. I have some from a 2001 cab and it's just ok to me.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Partagas Lusi Cabs -98s are awesome!

Sir Winnies!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

old RyJ churchill A/T and Hupmann Sir winnies!

the older RAGs are smoking great too

as for the new stuff: 2006 Partagas Lusi and 2007 SLR DC


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Have to agree on RyJ ATs! Also am a big fan of Lusi's; but for certain reasons, I can't bring myself to ever purchase them again.

Have to give the Taboada DC some high notes, too!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Lately, I have been getting into bigger size cigars. What do you guys suggest I pick up? I'm interested in either Partagas Lusitanias, Bolivar Gigantes or RA Gigantes. Sound off


i can't see you going wrong with almost any of the choices you're receiving feedback on. personal faves of mine are BCG, Partagas Churchille de Luxe and RyJ churchill tubos.

[edit] - you might want to just grab the partagas as they're on the endangered species list...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If you mus have a Churchill or DC? 

Then go with the Ramon Allones Gigantes.

You can't go wrong!

ATL


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> If you mus have a Churchill or DC?
> 
> Then go with the Ramon Allones Gigantes.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

RAG


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I smoke a lot of this size format. I like the Boli CG's incab selection. Have some 98's and 02's and both are fantastic. Probably the strongest C-Hill in current production. Esplendidos is a great cigar, but not worth smoking under 5 years old. Sir Winston is a killer C-Hill, but again if you can't find 03's or earlier not ready to smoke yet.
> 
> For DC's I like Punch in cabs a lot. Very woodsy and chocolatey. RAG's are good also, but a bit milder than the Punch. They don't work after dinner IMO. My current fav for a large smoke is the *01 SC El Morros. Very rich and full bodied. It's kind of a strange size not really a DC or C-Hill.*




Used to have a box of 01 but they all gone now But the 03 starting to
give some flavors but still a hit and miss. 
Used to smoke a lot of Boli CG every Saturday at Churchill Cigar Shop when I visit them. Two different blend and taste, but I like them both.

btw. they said El morros are DC but it look a little bigger than the regular DC.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I LOVE Ramon Allones cigars (all sizes). Beware of the 2006 Gigantes, though, I have found them very disappointing. A shadow of their former selves. Best DC out there today are probably the Lusis and the SLRs (expensive).

Churchills: Sir Winstons hands down.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

SLR churchill and SP corona gigante for me. i don't really buy DC's that often, so i can't say which of those is a favorite. the last one i had that was terrific was a '97 Lusi. it was SO smooth and creamy i didn't need to drink anything while smoking it. that's no joke.

bruce


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Partagas Lusi Cabs -98s are awesome!
> 
> Sir Winnies!


I concur:tu I'm down to my last "98" Lusitania. They have been a awesome smoke. I also had a box of "00"? Monarchs that were OK but I had some draw problems and thought they were a bit too mild for my taste.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Claudius said:


> I LOVE Ramon Allones cigars (all sizes). Beware of the 2006 Gigantes, though, I have found them very disappointing. A shadow of their former selves. Best DC out there today are probably the Lusis and the SLRs (expensive).
> 
> Churchills: Sir Winstons hands down.


The RAG need 3 years min. to shine IMO. The 06's will be fine when they grow up.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

FWIW, I think that the Regional Ramon Allones Estupendos will smoke wonderfully in 7 to 10 years.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> FWIW, I think that the Regional Ramon Allones Estupendos will smoke wonderfully in 7 to 10 years.


I've tried a couple and they do show potential for sure.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> I'm not sure there is a bad Churchill or DC. Finding time to smoke them is a different story..


totally agree. i don't know that i've had a churchill i didn't like (my favorite presentation). really like the BCG, Partagas Churchill de Luxe & RyJ A/T.


----------

